# I want to listen to my iPod in my 2004 Golf TDI



## CubbyChowder (Jul 17, 2009)

ive been researching my options, but i wanna know what the best choice for me would be. I dont have a 6-disc changer, no monsoon amp in the back, and just the single disk double din unit. I dont want to get a tape adapter cuz those sound horrible. 
Is there any way to wire in an auxiliary input or any different way to do it? I've kinda looked into the DICE products but they're too expensive.


----------

